# the exo terra PT-2613 36x18x18



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

any ideas where to buy it from :?::?::?:
and how much ???

does anyone have any good links :?:


----------



## hiddenkingdom (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes we do both pt2613 and pt2614, please pm me for more information, collection from oxford only.


----------

